# Harvet Table



## lennyv (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like to build a harvest table for my daughter but I'm not sure what determines a harvest table. I'm looking for some ideas.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

Harvast tables were used throughout history for large feasts and gatherings. Therefor they are very long (6 to 8 feet or so) and they have hinged drop leafs on either side. They appear narrow when the leafs are dropped giving them a distinct appearance. As for the base it depends on the style really. From a trestle to shaker style with leg and apron assembly. Even federal with double pedistals.
But that is the basic idea behind a harvest table.


----------



## lennyv (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm presently looking for some rough cut barn board and if I can find 8 foot boards I will try to make an 8 foot table. I'm going to assume that the drop leafs had strap hinges. Some one has told me that benches were used as opposed to individual chairs. Thank you for the great information.


----------



## Ed_Pirnik (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Lenny,

I knew we had a harvest table plan floating around somewhere at Fine Woodworking. Here's a link to Becksvoort's article:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/PlansAndProjects/PlansAndProjectsPDF.aspx?id=2813

You can get a better idea of the hinge style from the attached detail screenshot I took of the article. In addition, you'll need a "rule" joint between the edge of the tabletop and where it meets with the drop leaves. Also a spin-out support for the drop leaves.

Good luck!
Ed


----------

